# My hen is walking on her ¨wrist¨



## Christine Maclean (Apr 21, 2020)

Ï have an older hen who was given to me, so I don't know her age, but I was told she had broken her leg and had surgery to fix it. She was healed, but limping when they gave her to me, but otherwise seemingly healthy and had no trouble integrating with the rest of the flock. For the last two weeks, her foot is curled under on the side where she had the leg fixed. I have been giving her Meloxicam daily with no resolution. She is eating and drinking and moves quickly to get treats with the other hens. Is there anything I can do to straighten her foot back out?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That position implies nerve damage. You might not be able to fix it. 

But if you want to give it a whirl, wrap her ankle and foot into an anatomically correct position. Use vet wrap or coban (same as vet wrap). If you sit with your legs together and lay her on her back in the natural cradle your legs create, you should be able to work on her foot without her fussing too much. That's going to take some patience and experimenting to get it just right so she's comfortable and it improves things. 

I do have a question, if you touch her foot does she try to grab your finger with her toes?


----------



## Christine Maclean (Apr 21, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That position implies nerve damage. You might not be able to fix it.
> 
> But if you want to give it a whirl, wrap her ankle and foot into an anatomically correct position. Use vet wrap or coban (same as vet wrap). If you sit with your legs together and lay her on her back in the natural cradle your legs create, you should be able to work on her foot without her fussing too much. That's going to take some patience and experimenting to get it just right so she's comfortable and it improves things.
> 
> I do have a question, if you touch her foot does she try to grab your finger with her toes?


I will check that tomorrow! Thank you so much for answering my post! I will send the answer to your question tomorrow!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'll be gone most of the day today so please don't think I'm ignoring your response.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Robin's advice is right on, splint it in a natural position so that she can walk on it correctly, if you can. Do this asap because if you wait too long the foot will stay in that position and there won't be anything you can do about it after time. 
Were you able to check on whether or not her toes respond to your touch? (curling around your finger when you put it in under her toes like Robin suggested)


----------



## Christine Maclean (Apr 21, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'll be gone most of the day today so please don't think I'm ignoring your response.


So, I brought the hen home, still giving her 10 ml of meloxicam daily, and we fashioned a splint to try and straighten her foot out so she can put more weight on it. She is tolerating the splint pretty well....but since I dont really know the reason her foot curled up in the first place, I have no reason to believe this intervention will work long term. Before I splinted her, I did try what you suggested, and I would say no, her toes do not curl around my finger.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Then it is nerve damage and there's nothing that can be done for it. Steroids might have helped in the very early going but now there's no chance. I say might, because it's always a last ditch effort to resolve inflammation causing nerve damage. 

You're only option at this point is to continue using the splint if you want her to be able to walk more normally. 

Stop the Meloxicam, it's not going to improve things for her.


----------



## Christine Maclean (Apr 21, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Then it is nerve damage and there's nothing that can be done for it. Steroids might have helped in the very early going but now there's no chance. I say might, because it's always a last ditch effort to resolve inflammation causing nerve damage.
> 
> You're only option at this point is to continue using the splint if you want her to be able to walk more normally.
> 
> Stop the Meloxicam, it's not going to improve things for her.


thank you so very much for your feedback. Its hard to want to help a little hen and not being able to! She, at least, is eating and drinking, and preening, so quality of life seems fairly normal...I dont know much about how immobility will affect her over all health in the weeks or months to come. I guess I will find out. Let me know if you ever come across a similar situation. I like to learn all I can about the chickens I care for...(.Its a non-profit education center here in California.)


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What happens if you leave the two toes unwrapped? I'd rather see her with a normal foot placement by having all of her toes to use.

But something I noticed, that girl has had a rough time of it or she's a lot older than you might know. Her good leg is all warty looking and awfully thick at the ankle. There might be scaly leg mites but I can't see it well enough. If she has raised scales on her legs then she's got them and it will need to be treated.

Chances are someone here can lead you through things you come up against. With chickens the list is long and endless for what can happen with them. 

What do you mean, non profit?


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

I noticed that the toes on her good foot curl quite a bit, is that normal. It's quite possible that it is, or because she is standing on a hard surface. I'm simply asking because I'm a novice and trying to learn.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most times that's an issue at hatch. Toes are bent all caddywhompus. If caught very young they can be straightened. Hers isn't that bad so it was probably missed or someone did correct it and that's the best it got.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Tom, if you look at Christine's first post picture, you can see the curl that we are talking about, yes the other foot's toes are a little awkward but nothing like what she is splinting for. 

Christine, just by looking at the picture I can't tell if the position of the splinted foot is because she is taking a step or if it is splinted to stay in that position but you might try adjusting the splint so that the "ankle" or "wrist" is in a bent position when she is standing, you know, more like the other foot looks when she is standing on it, she may be more comfortable if the foot is in a more natural angle. She will still limp with the splint but at least she will be more comfortable. If she gets too uncomfortable she may pick the splint off and then you are back to square one.
I also believe this is wrecked nerves, I doubt that it will ever get back to normal but there is always hope!! As long as she is eating, drinking, poo'ing and behaving like a normal chicken (barring the limpy walk thing) then she should be fine, she will adjust and life with a splint will become normal. Good job!


----------



## TomC (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes, I saw the first pic and have been following the her thread. I was just curious when I saw the pic that showed the good foot. I hadn't noticed a curl in any of my birds and was wondering if it was something to keep an eye out for. Can't learn if you don't ask.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Tom, if you end up with one or two holler at us right away. Like the day after hatch. It is fixable with a "shoe" to help straighten the toes.


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

Aaah gotcha, I'm sorry  
Yes, for sure, anytime you see anything in your lovlies that seems out of place or wrong, immediately come here, even if you think it's minor, if it feels "off" to you, ask! That's what we're here for.


----------

